

Ask HN: What if my startup is not a Social app? - thepumpkin1979

Hi guys. I know most of the startups posted to HN are social apps that any geek can evaluate and give some feedback; what if my startup is not the next Twitter, Foursquare or Dropbox but is related to Electronic Medical Records/Health Care?<p>Can I still get valuable feedback from HN or do you recommend me to post the URL in some place else?<p>Can I still go viral to find Doctors to evaluate my startup?<p>Thanks in advance and Have a nice day!
======
Ygor
If it's not an app anyone can try (this are not only social apps - we can try
anything we can download or use over the web), than you obviously cannot get
user feedback from a very technically oriented community (which is usually a
great feedback).

That doesn't mean you cannot describe your solution, the business idea behind
it, the way you designed and implemented it, the way you plan to distribute
it, get users, and in the end make some money while making the world a better
place - either for everyone, or just for yourself. Be it here or through a
blog post. You can probably get some very useful suggestions from this sort of
info, maybe even find somebody in the same area of business as you are.

It would certainly be nice to hear and read more about different types of
startups.

~~~
thepumpkin1979
Thanks for your detailed advice Ygor. Have a nice day.

------
baran
I'm involved in the healthcare (EMR) space. I might be able to give some
useful feedback.

EMRs are a difficult product for lean-startups b/c Docs are always pretty
busy. That being said there are techie docs which like to discuss the latest
and greatest. Have you come across any avenues to reach a broad range of
physicians? ImedicalApps (imedicalapps.com) is a pretty good site for this. I
have done some guest blogging on their site.

